# Time To Switch?



## GetSwullll (Dec 20, 2007)

Since last two weeks of past November I've been doing some heavy lifting. Mostly 5 sets of 5 on major lift and 4 sets of 6-8 on smaller ones. I've gotten a lot stronger and I love it, however, is it time to switch up. I feel that i grow more and bulk more off of higher reps, but im genetically a cut guy so even when power lifting i still keep good shape. Should i switch it up to 3 sets of 12-10-8 for next 6 weeks or so to shock my body and really try to grow, or should i just change some things around but keep power lifting?!

all advice welcome

thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 21, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Since last two weeks of past November I've been doing some heavy lifting. Mostly 5 sets of 5 on major lift and 4 sets of 6-8 on smaller ones. I've gotten a lot stronger and I love it, however, is it time to switch up. I feel that i grow more and bulk more off of higher reps, but im genetically a cut guy so even when power lifting i still keep good shape. Should i switch it up to 3 sets of 12-10-8 for next 6 weeks or so to shock my body and really try to grow, or should i just change some things around but keep power lifting?!
> 
> all advice welcome
> 
> thanks




if you looking for a different approach,,,google or research the boards for 'DC style' training.


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 22, 2007)

ALIN said:
			
		

> if you looking for a different approach,,,google or research the boards for 'DC style' training.



I was just wondering when you should switch up to keep shocking your muscles, and if switching reps to 12-10-8 was too high and would be cutting more then growing. I don't mind sticking to 5 sets of 5 at all. I'm just not sure?!?!


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 24, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> I was just wondering when you should switch up to keep shocking your muscles, and if switching reps to 12-10-8 was too high and would be cutting more then growing. I don't mind sticking to 5 sets of 5 at all. I'm just not sure?!?!




Varying rep ranges and sets all have there place in bodybuilding. Use a routine until you feel your no longer seeing results and going stale..then switch..LOOK into the DC training I mentioned,,,its hard to go stale on one of those routines.


----------



## oldtestman (Dec 26, 2007)

If you don't have joint problems and you're not over 40 (just a number - use good judgement), think about doing a few weeks of 7 sets of 3 just for kicks.  I can't do this anymore (62 y.o.), but the few times I did, were memorable.  Power cleans, squats, deadlifts, benches, inclines,declines, leg presses - I'd keep the other exercises in the normal range.  Throw in some negatives if you can find a decent spotter.

Don't do this too long (4 weeks?) and use good form.  It'll blow some joints if you get sloppy and greedy.  When you go back to normal BB worksouts, things will feel tight at first, but you should move up a notch on the weights.  If boredom is an issue, throw in some clean and jerks.  That'll help your reflexes as well.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 28, 2007)

if your feeling overtrained or in period where time is minimal try this compound movement ONLY routine:

Mon: CHEST
Wed: LEGS
Fri: BACK


----------



## GetSwullll (Jan 3, 2008)

well i did about 8 weekf of 5 sets of 5 on major exericises...bench, squats, rows, dead lifts, etc... and i felt like i was constantly improving. I just thought it was almost a "MUSt" to switch up every 6-8 weeks to keep shock. So you all are saying if i stay in progress, just keep with it until i plateau and then change up? Even if im on the same routine for 10 weeks?


----------



## tkav1980 (Oct 16, 2008)

you gotta look into DC training. even if you cant handle his program, which at this point im not ready for myself, the basic ideas of it can be applied to your own. go over to professionalmuscle.com. its the best site in the world for bodybuilding!


----------

